
Ask HN: What would you build at SalaryMuncher.com? - salarymuncher
http://salarymuncher.com/build.html
======
wyldfire
I don't want to be rude but this seems really backwards. Starting with a name
and working your way back to the business plan via crowdsourcing?

The questions in the survey seem ludicrous. "What can we do to improve our
offering?" \-- "Compared to the competition, what would you say makes
SalaryMuncher.com distinctive and unique?" \-- it's unique in that it offers
no value and distinct in that it consists only of a survey.

If I'm being paranoid it seems like a subtle way to market "typeform" or a
clever way to solicit email addresses.

~~~
diggan
I do not really understand the idea as well... Someone wants me to build a
business for you? Backwards for sure.

And, you're being a bit paranoid, I do work at Typeform and I can ensure you
that we have no "hidden ways" like this, where the purpose is to spread
Typeform :) It's simply someone using Typeform to build the form itself.

~~~
salarymuncher
that's right. btw, great job.

------
salarymuncher
Shooting the shit with a mate over a few beers when Salary Muncher kept coming
back at us, sounded like a sticky name. Since the domain wasn't taken we
thought in good HN fashion, to throw back at you. So if you owned
salarymuncher.com, what would you build?

